# Suns are Going to the Playoffs!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a great and pretty unexpected season for the Phoenix Suns. Honestly, did anyone think that Stephon Marbury would be able to lead a team to the Playoffs? And what a great moment after their win over the Spurs when Marbury just had tears of relief and joy running down his face as he hugged his teammates.










I'm not saying that Phoenix is going to upset the Spurs in the 1st Round...but Phoenix won the season series against San Antonio 3-1. The only game the Suns lost went into OT in San Antonio. Obviously, season series' don't mean anything when the Playoffs roll around, but this must give Phoenix some confidence heading into their match-up.

Stephon Marbury is averaging 32.5ppg and 8.8apg vs. the Spurs
Shawn Marion is averaging 18.8ppg and 7.5rpg vs. the Spurs
Amare Stoudemire is averaging 14.8ppg and 10.8rpg vs. the Spurs

Tim Duncan is averaging 29.8ppg and 14.8rpg vs. the Suns
Tony Parker is averaging 10.3ppg and 5.0apg vs. the Suns
Stephen Jackson is averaging 7.8ppg and 3.8rpg vs. the Suns
Malik Rose is averaging 11.0ppg and 2.8rpg vs. the Suns

Tim Duncan will put up his numbers, but if the guys around him struggle, we may all be in for a big surprise. If Phoenix is able to contain guys like Parker, Jackson and Ginobili, like they did in the season series, they'll be able to play their style of ball. If this happens, Marbury, Marion, Stoudemire and Johnson will score easy fast break buckets and it could be too much for the Spurs to handle.

This could be a great First Round series.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yea datz sux for the spurs.... its all up to Tony Parker though 'cuz everytime he plays against Marbury... he stinks. i guess like the suns plays reallie good against the spurs. still though playoffs are different.... i'm almost certain that the spurs are gonna win the series against them, well they better win


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

oh no..... u guys know how scared the kings are of the lakers...

well same senario here, suns and spurs... big rivalry... man our suns have been axed every time since the kevin johson days.. i think we only beat them once 

but then agin we've always had injury problems every time we've faced them... go suns!!!!!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

is marbury crying in that picture?


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

We'll represent fa sho ! 

Marbury will dominate them ! 

I predict marion to have a long series vs bown


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

thread moved by rynobot


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

I think that the Suns will surprise a lot of teams this year, the playing of Marbury and Marion are great together, also I think that Stoudemire will play very well in thos playofss, wacth out for the underdog team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> is marbury crying in that picture?


Yeah, so what? Shaq cried when he won his first title.

It's the same situation, he was criticized so much because he couldn't lead a team to the Playoffs...and now he has.

Shaq was criticized because he couldn't lead a team to the championships...and he has.


----------

